# Getting ready to pop



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Ginger, my sweet monster, has 5 days till her due date. Last night she was standing outside all by herself, acting all weird and had me come out and check on her. Getting my hopes up that she will give me those babies soon.Her udder got much tighter over the last 2 days plus her vulva is so open she gets straw stuck in there every time she lays down, it can't be much longer now ( I hope







)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
I wish you and her smooth kidding!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Good luck! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will keep you posted =0)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute girl. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good! She’s a pretty girl, can’t wait to see kid pictures! 
Happy Kidding 😀


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s beautiful. Can’t wait to see her little ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Ginger had 2 boys on Friday.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What little cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwww! So cute!!!!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at those ears


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Look at those eyes!!!
They look like blue eyes. Can LaManchas have blue eyes?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re precious!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I was bummed that she didn't give me a girl, but the boys and mom are doing grate. That is all that matters. 


MadHouse said:


> Look at those eyes!!!
> They look like blue eyes. Can LaManchas have blue eyes?


No they can't. His eyes are very light with the whites showing I guess at a quick look they can look blue.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

No they can't. His eyes are very light with the whites showing I guess at a quick look they can look blue.
[/QUOTE]

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Four more day to go for this sweet girl. She is bred to a ND, this will be my first time with mini lamanchas kids. I love her litter udder she is a FF.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! She does have an adorable udder! Hope she has an easy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Look like today will be the day or so I thought. At morning chores when I checked her, her ligaments were gone, nice tight udder and let’s not forget the poste legs and the swollen open vulva. I was hoping that she would progress faster, I guess she didn’t get the memo. So I guess it will be an all nighter. Of coarse she waited till its cold snowing and let’s not forget the crazy wind that is taking trees down🙄


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Stay safe!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope everything goes well! Of course she’d wait until the worst of the weather hits.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Once it got dark she progressed fast and had her babies before midnight. She had twins doe/buck, everyone is doing good. I will post some pictures when I get a chance to get on the compute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
So glad they are all doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations 😁🥰


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

The babies are doing wonderful and growing like little weeds 









doe









buck


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, so cute!!! 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

